# WFT.. is this AQ newspaper?... yes it is!



## mike_cos (Apr 1, 2011)

Take a look at this shit.... AQ official propaganda in the Arabic peninsula....

http://info.publicintelligence.net/InspireMarch2011.pdf


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great...was looking for the new Inspire, thanks.

First issue was in July 2010, but your right, it is from the AQAP propaganda arm. Supposedly it is the product of the cleric Anwar al-Awlaki, now in Yemen.


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2011)

We are allowing far too many people to live that should not be.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a pretty well made product.


----------



## QC (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting, so the mighty AQ speaks. I had a look at the first few pages, Imperialist running dogs etc. Ok smart guys, explain why you were dominated firstly by the Ottomans and then by the Europeans? Could it be that you are so pathetic you can't manage it yourselves? And listen up you Wahabbi fuck sticks, even other Arabs hate you. But I guess the Amman Declatation passed you by. You cunts take the fucking biscuit as you don't speak for the majority.


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

I wonder what the headline is today?


----------

